#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegebetten für Rollstuhlfahrer >

## uzas

Guten Tag,
Mein Mann ist seit kurzer Zeit Rollstuhlfahrer. Das war natürlich eine große Umstellung in unserem Leben, viele Dinge im Haus mussten ihn angepasst werden. Wir haben soweit alles auch ganz gut hingekriegt, aber an eine Sache haben wir nicht gedacht. Unser Ehebett ist sehr unpraktisch für ihn, das Hinlegen uns Aufstehen ist sehr schwer und er brauch immer meine Hilfe. Meine Freundin hat mir erzähl, dass es Pflegebetten gibt, die auf bestimmte Bedürfnisse abgestimmt wurden, und das es auch ein geeignetes für Rollstuhlfahrer gibt. Meine Frage ist nun, ob es wirklich Pflegebetten für Rollstuhlfahrer gibt und wo man sie kaufen kann?? Lidija

----------


## josie

Hallo Lidija!
Normalerweise werden die Pflegebetten von der Krankenkasse gestellt, ob es jetzt ein spezielles Bett für Rollstuhlfahrer gibt weiß ich nicht.
Am besten wäre ein Bett, das sich elektrisch verstellen läßt.
Einfach mal bei der Krankenkasse anrufen, hat dein Mann eine Pflegestufe?
Falls nicht, soll sie dich auch dabei beraten

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Lidija,
in unserer Nachbarschaft wohnte auch ein Rollstuhlfahrer. Er hatte ein - so wie Josie meint - elektrisch verstellbares Bett. Es wurde vom Sanitätshaus geliefert und die Krankenkasse hat die Kosten übernommen. Soviel ich weiß, organisiert ein gutes Sanitätshaus die ganzen Formalitäten.
LG gisie

----------


## Gärtnerin

Hallo Lidija, es gibt statt Pflegebetten auch Einlege-Rahmen für normale Betten, die über die gleichen Funktionen verfügen wie ein separates Pflegebett, für das ja manchmal auch der Platz fehlt. Wie es mit den Kosten aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht. 
Wenn die Kasse nichts übernimmt, gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, das Ehebett "aufzubocken", also höher zu stellen, so dass das Aufstehen einfacher fällt. Da könnte ein talentierter Heimwerker oder ein Tischler helfen. 
LG, Ulla

----------


## kroki

Hi, 
deine Freundin hat Recht, es gibt spezielle Pflegebetten für Rollstuhlfahrer. So ein Bett hat einen schiebefähigen Holm dieser ermöglicht einen barrierefreien Ein- und Ausstieg. Außerdem haben solche Pflegebetten elektrische Liegehöhenverstellung von ca. 22 - 77 cm ideal für Rollstuhlfahrer. Auch die Rücken- und Oberschenkellehne sowie Liegehöhe sind durch Elektromotoren verstellbar. Besucht doch einfach mal diese Seite http://www.pflegebetten-24.de/pflegebett/  und schau euch alles genau an. Oder ruft einfach bei der Firma an und lasst euch von denen beraten, die wissen ganz genau, was ein Rollstuhlfahrer benötigt. Alles Gute euch Zweien.

----------


## boki

Meine Oma nutze so ein Bett, dieses war elektrisch verstellbar bzw. die Höhe konnte an sich selber einstellen

----------


## Dagma

Ja, ein Pflegebett wird leider nicht immer genehmgt. Daher ist einem mit einem normalen Bettgestell + einem elektronischen Lift-Lattenrost + einer guten flexiblen Matratze meist besser geholfen.
Wir haben diese Kombination seit über 5 Jahren im Einsatz und haben bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Einzig die Triangel kann man bei Bedarf noch nachrüsten lassen. Aber das ist bei den meisten Bettgestellen möglich. Dazu muss dann aber tatsächlich ein Spzeilaist sich das Kopfteil und Gestell anschauen.

----------

